# My son's first



## Dustin4106 (Dec 5, 2016)

My son got his first doe this year with a crossbow and got his first buck that was a spike with his deer rifle at 10 years old


----------



## jigman (Dec 5, 2016)

That's Awesome


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2016)

LOL... That smile says it all! He is hooked! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 5, 2016)

Good stuff!  Buck and a doe - congrats to the young feller!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 5, 2016)

Congrtats! That's a good year for sure


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 6, 2016)

Perma-smile on his face.

Congrats and thanks for getting a kid in the woods!!!


----------



## Broken Tine (Dec 7, 2016)

Awesome!
Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 7, 2016)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## antharper (Dec 14, 2016)

Congrats to you both , I bet he hasn't stopped talking about it !


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 14, 2016)

He's on a roll! Congrats!!


----------



## GAGE (Dec 14, 2016)

That is fantastic!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 16, 2016)

Dont get no better than that, congrats


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 16, 2016)

That's great!  Congrats to you and the boy.  Looks a lot like my first deer.  To this day I will swear when I shot it that it was a 10pointer.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 16, 2016)

Congratulations.  Great smiles.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Very nice.. Congrats to you both


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> LOL... That smile says it all! He is hooked! Congratulations to both of you!



I was thinking the same thing. I'd bet he's still grinning. Congrats


----------



## Michael F Sights (Dec 29, 2016)

AWESOME - Congrats!


----------

